

Why have Apple invented a tiny island? - spwestwood
http://opensignal.com/blog/2015/07/20/why-have-apple-invented-a-tiny-island/?

======
malandrew
This is also known as a trap street:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trap_street)

------
Polecat
I remember hearing that a similar technique is used to spot infringement in
dictionaries. Pretty clever.

